# Three Magpies Rally



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi all,

We have booked the rally field at the Three Magpies pub for the weekend of July 10th, details on the rally page.
If you want to eat at the pub at any time over the weekend you can book a table when you arrive.

Cheers Catherine and Steve.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Good shot Steve.

Anyone who has not been to the Three Magpies, this a great site.

One field away from the Devizes C&CC site.

There is a good walk and cycling path alongside the canal, good fishing too.

Pub food is excellent and good portions, quite often there are guest beers on offer.

An attractive beer garden, a lovely location for a pub lunch.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Spacerunner

I know you have visited The Three Magpies recently and thought it may be helpful to anyone thinking of attending, if you could add an up to date review of the campsite in the MHF Campsite Database.

The original entry was put in October 2007 and mentions the possibility of a new toilet block being built. You could perhaps let us know in the review if it has happened yet? Also any other things we may find informative.

Here is the link to the listing:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2972

Thanks :lol: :lol:


----------



## 100167 (Jul 22, 2006)

There isn't a new toilet block as sutch - but there is a new portacabin toilet/shower. It's adequate, but only adequate.

But that doesn't matter, compared to wonderfulness of the site location and the pub's beer and food!

Sue & Steve


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

catcoriander said:


> There isn't a new toilet block as sutch - but there is a new portacabin toilet/shower. It's adequate, but only adequate.
> 
> But that doesn't matter, compared to wonderfulness of the site location and the pub's beer and food!
> 
> Sue & Steve


Thanks for the info,

Steve


----------



## 123507 (May 14, 2009)

Hi , 

i'd put my name down but hadnt confirmed - just to say i can't make it after all anyway. 

Ive been there before and it was good pub grub and if you walk up the Caen locks the tea shop there did delish scones and cakes!

Have fun


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi wendoline4wallace	

Thanks for letting us know you can't make it, I have taken your name off the list.


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

I was in two minds about telling you all that I was planning on going at long last on a rally, cos if you got to know you might all cancel :roll: 
Well I have put my name down and I am planning nay threatening to turn up!!! Well I have bought a kettle and a steamer some bottles of wine and coffee a pillow and sheet plate and mugs. A tv that wont stand up and a wonky aerial can anyone think of anything else I need to put on board and is there anyone left who might be able to help with a capital H :?  :?


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Josieb,

Just turn up :wink: it,s as simple as that :lol: Looking forward to seeing you.

Cheers Steve


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Hospitality demands that I should welcome the 30 of you to Wiltshire only a few miles from my home. I am not on the list of attendees not will I be able to pop in as a 'day visitor' because we will be on the north east coast of England about then.

But have a virtual welcome.

:wav:


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> Hospitality demands that I should welcome the 30 of you to Wiltshire only a few miles from my home. I am not on the list of attendees not will I be able to pop in as a 'day visitor' because we will be on the north east coast of England about then.
> 
> But have a virtual welcome.
> 
> :wav:


Thats OK Frank,

If you would like to set up a tab behind the bar I,m sure we can forgive you for not attending :wink: :lol:

Cheers Steve


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Cath and Steve,

We are not going to be able to camp at this rally now  as our double glazing is being fitted in our new house in Norfolk on the 10th and possibly 11th, but we might pop over for a day to say Hi to you all, if we can get back in time.

Sorry, but it frees a camping place in case anyone is on a waiting list, will be a great weekend.

For any Beer fans going this is a must

http://www.wadworth.co.uk/index.html

Tina


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Tina,

Sorry you can,t make it I have removed you from the list  
If you have a change of plans PM me as we have gained a couple more spaces.

Cheers Steve.

PS What do I do if we need a large jar of mayonnaise :roll: :wink:


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

CatherineandSteve said:


> PS What do I do if we need a large jar of mayonnaise :roll: :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
You think that one was big??????? Nah!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: If you get stuck and Morrisons is shut give me a call and I will send our son over with an even bigger jar :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tich613 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi all,
my wife and I are looking forward to the rally, this will be our first one as we have only had the motorhome for a few months.
I am not really sure what to expect, is there anything organised or do we just get on and do as we like??
Thanks
Tich


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi All,

With less than two weeks to go we thought that perhaps we should make a few plans.

We are expecting most of you to arrive on Friday, if anyone is going to be particularly late or not arriving until Saturday please could you let us know.

We were considering having a barbecue on Saturday, weather permitting of course. 

We thought if we start at about 6.00pm it might still be sunny, and if anyone wants to go in the pub later there will still be plenty of time :wink: 

Everyone can bring their own meat, we will make a couple of salads and if anyone else wants to add anything else to the feast it will be appreciated.

We have a small gas barbecue, but if anyone else would like to bring their barbecue along to help with cooking that would be great.

We are definitely not being like the Caravan Club, but on Sunday morning Pollydoodle is going to provide Apple Cake to go with your morning coffee. So if you see people congregating with mugs at about 11.00am then just go and join them and make sure you get a piece of cake, it's really good.

Cheers for now C&S


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

CatherineandSteve said:


> We are definitely not being like the Caravan Club, but on Sunday morning Pollydoodle is going to provide Apple Cake to go with your morning coffee. So if you see people congregating with mugs at about 11.00am then just go and join them and make sure you get a piece of cake, it's really good.
> 
> Cheers for now C&S


You mean, no flagpole or "dib, dib, dibs!" 8O. Blimey! Thats a bit revolutionary innit? :lol:


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi all,

With less than a week to go we still have a couple of spaces left if any one still wants to go :wink: 
If anyone has to contact us on the Friday for any reason my contact no is 07811 301519.
Can you also display your user name so we know who you are.

Cheers C&S


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

CatherineandSteve said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are definitely not being like the Caravan Club, but on Sunday morning Pollydoodle is going to provide Apple Cake to go with your morning coffee. So if you see people congregating with mugs at about 11.00am then just go and join them and make sure you get a piece of cake, it's really good.
> 
> Cheers for now C&S


As we can't make this rally unfortunately, (moving on Tuesday) I see we are once again going to miss Pollydoodle's came... any chance of sending a piece?

Do hope you have a good time, and sorry I will also miss JosieB.....will try to find time to think of you

Carol


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

I have a virgin Cadac BBQ, Seems like a good place to try it out!
PS We Loooooove Cake

Brian & Lorraine


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

I have a virgin Cadac BBQ, Seems like a good place to try it out!
PS We Loooooove Cake

Brian & Lorraine


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

We are honoured that you would use your Cadec for the first time at the 3 Magpies. 

Look forward to seeing you

Cheers
C & S


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Well it's got to be Christened sooner or later. Got to get a hose and regulator mind you.

Come to that it will also be the first outing in our new van! so it's going to be a double Christening. 
Looking forward to being back in the fold again.

Brian & Lorraine


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

I am really sad to miss what was to be my first Rally with you, I had even managed to get my mum to come and doggie sit so that I could relax and sort out this van. It feels like I shall never get out on the road. Of all the luck. I should be able to drive in about 10 days just not soon enough  
I did think about calling over for a visit but I dont think there is anyone available to drive me over.
Will try and take the bull by the horns at a later date, shame as it was so close and I had plucked up the courage to take to the open road!!


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Never mind Josie, there is always the Shepton show just up the road from you or the follow on at Warren park farm after that. 
We are hoping to pop in on the Sunday morning to say hi to you all, if the double glazing installers get finished on Friday and we can get back to Wiltshire in time.

Tina


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

I did have this rally pencilled in some time back when first announced, but things change as they do. Our sister hashes organised their 1000th and 500th run anniversary as a joint weekend, (like that? - hash and joint in the same sentence) on the same a 3 Magpies, so unfortunately that took precedence as I was enlisted as part of the mis-management and we have 180 registered plus about 50 visitors on top of that so much needed here in Winchester. 

Would have been nice to meet Brian and Lorraine our near neighbours.

At least we will be using the van, so y'all have good one in Devizes. Nice site and pub and good walks up the locks.

.


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Never mind Hampshireman. Enjoy your other meet. And we no doubt we will meet up at some other rally soon.

Brian & Lorraine


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Devizes*

Good morning C &S .......by the wonders of modern science iam typing this garbled message whilst camped in a field to confirm both lady Dinger and myself would love to attend so look forward to seeing you both.

Will be arriving Friday as i feel obliged to fully test the real ale that might be sampled by our group from the adjoining hostelry. :wink:

regards

Dinger


----------



## tich613 (Mar 2, 2009)

My wife and I are leaving tomorrow morning and will be staying somewhere between Hastings and the meet on Thursday evening, not sure where yet, we will decide tomorrow at some point while on route I expect and then we will be there for Friday. We will be returning back to Hastings on Tuesday.
I look forward to trying all the real ales in the pub and meeting all of you.
See you then!


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi All,

Have a great time. We are only just down the road, but will be near Witney this weekend for an annual hog roast at a friends.

If anything goes wrong with getting on a site near the hog roast you may get a visitor in an RV, with trailer and classic Mini! Just keep a look out.

Oh if you cannot get me in, we will just park across the entrance :lol: 

Regards

Chris


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Chris,

It,ll be Don the landlord you,ll have to deal with, not us were there to stay plenty of ale to consume. Have a good weekend :wink: 

Cheers C&S


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Steve,

We would have liked to have came to your rally but its a tad too far for us for a weekend.

Hope you all have a great time and the weathers good to you.

Say hello to Denis for me :wink:


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> Steve,
> 
> We would have liked to have came to your rally but its a tad too far for us for a weekend.
> 
> ...


Hi Morag,

Thanks for the good words, will say hi to Brillo for you, and you know what the answer will be :wink: don,t you ?

Cheers Steve


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Steve and Cath, and all at The 3 Magpies.
Hope you are all having a good time inspite of the weather. Would have loved to have been there, but circumstances said no:

suedi_55


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Lovely weather here at the Three Magpies Rally!!!

Why is it RAINING!! It's making our new BBQ all wet. lol

Brian & Lorraine


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Soggy sausages then Brian :lol: why ain't you in the pub :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Will be later, once we pluck up the courage to make a run for it!
It's going to be a tight squash in the Magpies tonight that's for sure.


----------



## Alemo (Mar 11, 2008)

We have just arrived home from the Three Magpies.

We had a great time in spite of the weather.

Our thanks go to Catherine and Steve who did a great job and all those old and new friends we met up with that make these occasions so enjoyable.

The apple cake was wonderful Pollydoodle, we enjoyed it on the way home, thank you.

The site staff wanted to know who pinched their gazebo, we denied all knowledge even though it was sitting next to us.

Thanks again.

Gina and Alec


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

We are also just home - to glorious sunshine!!! Thanks to Steve and Catherine (for the welcome) and Pollydoodle (for the cake). Saturday's rain was a real disappointment but it was great to be able to make the coffee gathering - delicious cake.... after the wonderful recent sunshine, you'd think it would have given us another sunny weekend - it was ordered.....

Great to catch up with everyone - here's to the next one. Many thanks to everyone

Sundial, J & T


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi all,
great weekend all and thanks to cathrine and Steve, splended job under the constant bombardnment :roll: .

Thanks to dennis aka Brillo for the fun on the electric scatboard thingy, watch this space for the pictures  

good to meet new people of a similar age 8) and dispite the evening rain "kevin`s van was tosty and dry" :wink: and what was with the moving gasebo?

Tramp.

ps I ain`t old and retiered just young hip and free!!! :lol:


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

just home from the three magpies, thanks to cath & steve the minder that saw steve home fri night was the biggest one i've ever seen,thank  thanks to all had a great time, nice cake pollydoddle thanks, . dennis


----------



## Woofer (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanks for your hard work Cathrine and Steve, sunny drive home but never mind eh!
Nice weekend enjoyed seeing you all, roll on Malvern and the Global.
Maur & Pete ( Woofer)


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Great Thanks*

Back from the 'Three Magpies' after a great weekend.
Thanks to Cath and Steve for their organisation.
The Pub truly did have 'GREAT' food.

Although we had rain we still managed to clock up 32miles of dry weather cycling over two days so it can't be that bad can it?

Will definitely visit the site again.

Kevin .. Pauline .. Meegan and 'Emma' (Borrowed Child)


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Our thanks to Catherine and Steve for organising another great rally. What a lovely site and easy access to the canal path/cycleway.
Look forward to the next one


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Well done C&S, you did a great job.

Great to see all you lot again - special thanks to Pollydoodle for the yummy cake and Dennis for providing the unusual mode of transport. :wink:


----------



## theorch (Sep 15, 2007)

*three magpies rally*

Hi Cath and Steve thanks for a good weekend really enjoyed the walk up to the locks on friday, Hayley made it all the way up to the tea room but only after the promise of tea and cake. great to meet old friends and new hope to see many of you at malvern
graham, denise and Hayley of course


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

we have just enjoyed our first rally with you all at the three magpies.our thanks to catherine and steve and everyone else who made us feel welcome.shame about the barbeque but pollydoodles cake was very nice.had a good meal in the pub.
mike & jackie.


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Back home Doh!
Thanks Cath and Steve for the weekend. Next time can you please ensure you also book the "Sunshine" lol...
Saying that it was beautiful today did not want to leave such a lovely place.

Great to be back in the club again, and meeting everyone again.

It was our first trip in new van and all seemed to be ok (Apart from the Water!!)
We hope to see you again soon at the Global, and I will ensure that I have a full tank of Water... God knows were it all went this time/ I don't thhink the tank leaks, the only thing I can think happened is that I never shut the tap off completly or there is a water nicking ghost about..

Must say the Duvaly's were excellent as was the Cadac and drive-away awning. 

Ken.... I'm looking for some Air-Horns now!!

Take car all

Brian & Lorraine


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*three magpies*

Good evening folks,

A big thank you to Catherine & Steve for fitting us in at short notice for our first MHF rally. It was great meeting so many people .

Looking forward to our next one .

last but not least in the best oscar stylee i would like to offer a special thanks to

The local entertainment supplied by the Three magpies Friday evening
a fine music feast with accompaning local nimble footed dancers :roll:

Steve ..... A mean tea maker with proper tea pot and cosey and good taste in bicycles.

Polly doodle.... for reducing my share investment in Kippling cakes. If there was an olympic baking team i would like to nominate you captain.

Dennis ( brillopad) ..... proving once and for all that motorised skate boards and I need a 10 acre field to complete 180 degree turn.
Brenda ( mrs Brillopad)...for kind supply of Digestives

Curlyboy.and Ken (Gaspode)...i wish i had persisted with woodwork at school, i will now consider enlisting for evening classes come Sept to make the perfect cheese board.

Tramp & mrs Tramp for giving good advice on future travel plans

Titch.... for showing pictures of fish that have obviously been enhanced on photoshop.. 8O ...and yes the rod to own in my day was a " bruce & walker " carp rod, a legend in its own lunch time.

Sorry if i have missed loads out but its very late and work beckons in the morning. 

Dinger


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Catherine & Steve, abig thanks for a great weekend away at the 3 Magpies, now parked up outside Southdowns in Portsmouth for the habitation check tomorrow.
Looking forward to Malvern to see you all again,now that we have put faces to the names.
Thanks again 

Nigel & Ann


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi,

We have been overwhelmed by the thanks.

It was a great weekend, We are glad that you all turned up, we would have been a bit lonely in that field on our own!

It's you guys that make it such a success. We look forward to seeing you all soon.

And a special thanks to Sheila for the supply of the apple cake :wink: 


Cheers
Catherine

P.S Dennis (aka Brillopad, or the cuddly one) - Steve says that revenge will be sweet


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

hi,glad you all had a great time.We thought of you when we saw the weather but pleased it all went well.Glad to see we have a few names down for our rally,hopefully we will get sun.Now coming to shepton on way to my brothers so can have a chat then about the cornish rally.lins


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Hi Catherine and Steve,
We would like to add our thanks to you both for organizing the 3 magpies rally.
We even enjoyed our quiet sunday night,had a meal in the pub then watched a DVD.
Terry and Pat.


----------



## thedoc (May 1, 2005)

Back home now after our slight diversion to Newbury on Sunday. Well done to Catherine and Steve for organising another cracking rally. True, the weather was not all it could be on Saturday but the impromptu get-together under 2 awnings and a gazebo was great fun. Three nights on the 'pop' + our birthday celebrations in Newbury have made today a bit of a trial, but thanks to all for making the weekend so enjoyable.

Looking forward to the next one :lol: 

Andy & Kevin


----------

